# Comment lancer Gimp 122 avec XTools



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

Merci à tous si je peux avoir des précisions style pas-à-pas car le mode terminal et moi ça fait deux.
Ciao a tutti ! monnet.jean-francoise@wanadoo.fr


----------



## Gwenhiver (26 Octobre 2001)

Bon, t'es nouveau, c'est bien
Mais la prochaine fois, réfléchis avant de poster. Et lis le nom des rubriques. Ton post n'a ABSOLUMENT rien à faire dans la rubrique Débutants. Et il n'est pas non plus à sa place ici. Je t'envoie sur la section Unix.


----------



## daffyb (26 Octobre 2001)

voir ICI


----------



## dmao (26 Octobre 2001)

Salut,

a priori, tu peux le lancer à partir du menu programs de ton interface graphique, pas besoin de passer par un xterm.
Enfin, je suis peut-être à côté de la plaque...

D.


----------



## dmao (26 Octobre 2001)

Salut,

a priori, tu peux le lancer à partir du menu programs de ton interface graphique, pas besoin de passer par un xterm.
Enfin, je suis peut-être à côté de la plaque...

D.


----------

